# Local Praziquantel?



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can get some praziquantel locally. Products like PraziPro are fine too. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Feel free to PM me if you don't want to mention stores in this thread. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dendromad (Mar 6, 2011)

Pretty sure I saw prazipro in Mrpets in North van the other week.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Pretty sure there is prazipro at Mr. Pets in Coquitlam, or at AQW for sure.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have it . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw some at Main Aquarium (old Fraser Aquarium), when I was there a few days ago. My 3 year old almost took it out of the store!

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

Awesome thanks for the responses. I'll make the trip later today.


----------

